# People giving TMI on locations.



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

It's always going to happen. You are never going to stop it so why cry about it? Since the people talking about where they fish isn't going to stop, how about we make the whining about it stop? If you ask me, it's already in the rules of the website.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/faq.php 

"Posts with the sole intention of causing problems on the forums, will not be tolerated."

We just dont really enforce it since theres so much of it flying around and it's really unfortunate.

All you are trying to do is start an argument or even worse, bully the poster into not participating anymore. There are probably multiple reasons any particular spot is good. If those fish get caught, more fish are going to recognize the benefit of the same spot and re-populate it.

Or make a rule against posting any location information in your post at all. Personally, I'm tired of all the drama. DRAMA! The last place we should have to put up with a bunch of Days of our Live bullcrap drama mongering is here amongst our fellow outdoorsmen.

And yes, this is me whining about whining


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Agreed 110%!!! Nice Post!

{Sarcasm on} Just curious though, *what if* OGF made it against the rules to post locations or spots? Then what? I guess every baitshop, sporting goods, fishing, hunting and outdoors store along with a lot of bars and VFW Halls would not be allowed or allow persons within to disclose any information on where to fish. I guess now we'll have the OGF Police patrol said locations to make sure nobody talks about locations anymore because they are so double secret probation secret. {Sarcasm off}

Point being, there is more site specific fishing information being given out in the real world not to mention TONS of other websites. Thanks for the post MassillonBuckeye.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

What is the first rule of fishing YOU DONT TALK ABOUT FISHING




(Sarcasm always on ) I always join a fishing forum to not talk about where I fish so I learn nothing new or find anybody that fishs where I do.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

EStrong said:


> Just curious though, *what if* OGF made it against the rules to post locations or spots? Then what? I guess every baitshop, sporting goods, fishing, hunting and outdoors store along with a lot of bars and VFW Halls would not be allowed or allow persons within to disclose any information on where to fish. I guess now we'll have the OGF Police patrol said locations to make sure nobody talks about locations anymore because they are so double secret probation secret.


Ha! I actually think this is a great idea! Sarcasm aside, I'd never discuss any honey holes in public. If someone shows me a spot my lips are sealed.

I'm one of those people who hate seeing spots posted though. You can rationalize the pros and cons forever I guess. Truth is, if I see a spot I like fishing posted, I'm going to say something before information gets too detailed. Sorry.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

JFC, starting threads about threads?!
You know it's the dead of winter when dead headed things like this are happening.

Start knitting or something guys. It may suit you better....or not. 
There are lots of knitting forums I'm betting.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

So, did you fish?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Note to self: Remember the guys who don't think sharing spots is a big deal and make sure to never mention any place (no matter how public) to them when I run into them on the water.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

If nobody talks about their fishing successes then how do we train the next generation? That should also include where to fish. Likely that spot you think is so secret has plenty of other visitors anyway. I mean, there are only so many spots to go around and I haven't noticed the number of anglers getting any fewer. Also, how many times do you have to go to a spot someone showed you before it becomes one of YOUR spots? And I don't think anyone would have a problem with an angler divulging one of his or her OWN spots.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't go Ninjin nobody who don't need no Ninjin!


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

Crawdude said:


> If someone shows me a spot my lips are sealed.
> 
> Didn't that person show you!? A bit of hypocrisy right?
> 
> ...


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

The funny thing is, most of the water fished on this particular forum is creeks and rivers and at some point if I am fishing from a boat/kayak following the current I will end up in your spot along that stretch of the creek/river...I think you should be whining about the earths' gravity guiding anglers in and through your fishing holes.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

bnt55 said:


> The funny thing is, most of the water fished on this particular forum is creeks and rivers and at some point if I am fishing from a boat/kayak following the current I will end up in your spot along that stretch of the creek/river...I think you should be whining about the earths' gravity guiding anglers in and through your fishing holes.



Haha love this


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried to Google who owns the fishing spots I want to fish. Can anybody lead me in the right direction with a link or number to call


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ben,lol as you know im a spot hoarder,when it comes to a public forum. And posting on someones post,educating them on what MIGHT happen imo is not starting trouble. Ive kinda stopped calling peope out publicly about it but i have. Now i normally just shoot the guy a pm and explain why i feel the way i do,and offer up information as long as its kept within pm's. This has worked really good.

I dont think this way because i dont want people fishing "my spot". But because ive seen what can potentialy happen when a spot is posted on here for 1,000's of people to read. Ben ive seen spots destroyed and acess no longer permitted. The biggest issue to is the litter and trash left. Then you got poachers that ill take any thing they catch. 

Ben you know me,somewhat. Saying i love to talk fishing as a understatement. If i can put someone on fish i do,just not publicy on ogf.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

firedog978 said:


> Crawdude said:
> 
> 
> > If someone shows me a spot my lips are sealed.
> ...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Massillon....have you ever posted a thread that actually shows that you've ever caught a fish? Just wondering...


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

lonewolf said:


> I tried to Google who owns the fishing spots I want to fish. Can anybody lead me in the right direction with a link or number to call


It's not that easy. Try googling the parcel maps for that county (or go to the county auditor's site) and then search the names in the white pages at anywho.com.


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

The fact is, if you are posting about what someone else is doing, STOP. If you chose to post the specifics of how and where you are having success, expect the backlash from others in your area. Also expect others to be there when you go back. Some of the best posts on this forum come from people that share their successes. Not just in the fish that they caught or didn't catch, but the successful adventure that put you 20 yards from a buck wading the creek, or some other unexpected joy of the outdoors. Those are the posts that keep us all coming back here, and getting back out on our own adventures. Those are also the lessons and examples we should be setting for prospective anglers. We call it fishing, not catching, for a reason. 

BTW, Flannel, I went fishing. Didn't catch a darn thing and had a great time. Send me a PM and I'll tell you where...


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> So, did you fish?


Exactly!!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

snakedog said:


> It's not that easy. Try googling the parcel maps for that county (or go to the county auditor's site) and then search the names in the white pages at anywho.com.


Please tell me you're not serious and you do realize lone wolf was being sarcastic....


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

firedog978 said:


> Crawdude said:
> 
> 
> > If someone shows me a spot my lips are sealed.
> ...


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Man. Everyone has their opinion on right and wrong on this matter guys. And it's just that... An opinion. 

I haven't seen anyone mention this yet though; who was the OGF angler of the year recently from our own SW forum? What's his name? OSG. Old stinky guy that is. 

Now notice this fellas...does OSG ever post a SPECIFIC spot? Never. Not once. But does he help people? You bet your new pair of Valentine's Day boxers he does!!!!

And how does he help people? He teaches them. Teaches them about fish, patterns, how the river works!!! This is real knowledge folks. This is what will make us successful at this grand sport. 

I don't need your spots. I don't want your spots. But what info want is for you to teach me!!!! Teach me how this thing works. 

If you put me on a spot that's all well and good. But what's the saying? Give a man a fish OR teach a man to fish. 

Cheers guys!


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> Man. Everyone has their opinion on right and wrong on this matter guys. And it's just that... An opinion.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone mention this yet though; who was the OGF angler of the year recently from our own SW forum? What's his name? OSG. Old stinky guy that is.
> 
> ...


I wrote this exact sentiment before posting my last. Mine was forever long and too much of a manifesto, so I deleted it. Glad it got said effectively!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Crawdude said:


> Ha! I actually think this is a great idea! Sarcasm aside, I'd never discuss any honey holes in public. If someone shows me a spot my lips are sealed.
> 
> I'm one of those people who hate seeing spots posted though. You can rationalize the pros and cons forever I guess. Truth is, if I see a spot I like fishing posted, I'm going to say something before information gets too detailed. Sorry.


Couldn't agree more. Unless its private property, i don't think anyone actually believes that any one spot is "their spot", they see it as "their favorite spot". They don't claim ownership but they don't like seeing it get completely trashed. A lot of people work hard to find spots that they can keep coming back to because the fishing is great. Then someone "busts the spot", you go back and the fishing just isn't the same and the extensive work you put in to finding that spot goes out the window.

My #1 spot that i keep returning to is truly amazing. Do i really believe that nobody else fishes is? No. Do i think its my own personal spot? Of course not. I can however tell you that I spent 4 or 5 days out of the week there last summer and fall every single week (one of the only perks of not having a job at the time). We are talking 100+ trips, each one lasting at least five hours. Not once did i see a single person there fishing and to be completely honest, I never even saw any trace of other fishermen (lures, worm containers, sinkers).

Im sure others have, do, and will fish it but i don't think its unreasonable to be really disappointed if i find someone posting about it because then its not unreasonable to assume that more people will start fishing there. The fish there really aren't that big but the main reason i love that spot is because i can go and not run into anybody and I for one hope it stays that way.

We are all adults and can do as we please in regard to posting specific locations but you can still create a dynamite report that will blow me out of the water and not include said specific locations. When you do that, you might just be ruining someone else's escape from day to day life.

I guess my point is that its not just about the fish.



FIN


----------



## Murky&deep (Aug 28, 2013)

Spots are spots and most are blown up. Only guys in yaks and canoes truly have the ability to find the spots on the spots. When we head out to fish such limited access areas, meeting other guys is part of the experience. Despite the talk of fisherman holding onto their top secret spots, it usually on takes a well placed question to get them gushing like an uncorked oil well about their favorite locations or past conquests. I am guilty of it as well. It goes hand in hand with stretching the length of those fish we catch. One things for certain - it ain't never gonna stop. So why beat the issue to death? Peace!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> If you put me on a spot that's all well and good. But what's the saying? Give a man a fish OR teach a man to fish.
> 
> Cheers guys!


I agree ML.

Man, I need to get on the river, bad.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Crawdude said:


> I agree ML.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I need to get on the river, bad.



You and me both brother!!!!! I'm still daydreaming about smallies on the fly...perhaps from a new Jackson SUP !

Dude you are a TERRIBLE influence lol


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> You and me both brother!!!!! I'm still daydreaming about smallies on the fly...perhaps from a new Jackson SUP !
> 
> Dude you are a TERRIBLE influence lol


LOL! The madness has to stop! This winter is getting expensive! I just had to embezzle money from myself to use at the Bass Pro reel and rod trade in.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I totally agree with ML. What makes a good fisherman isn't knowing the spots but knowing how to find the spots and knowing how to read each situation. I don't post spots but I'll point people in the right direction if they ask.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

catcrazed said:


> firedog978 said:
> 
> 
> > Im part of several fishing forums. At one time or another ive been either private messaged or called out on a main board about the need to keep my mouth shut. .....
> ...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Any of you retrads spotburning on the internet should tie a cinder block around your neck & dive in the closest, deepest water you can find.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> Any of you retrads spotburning on the internet should tie a cinder block around your neck & dive in the closest, deepest water you can find.



#realtalk


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

9Left said:


> catcrazed said:
> 
> 
> > ..noted...thanks for the warning.....
> ...


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

Murky&deep said:


> Spots are spots and most are blown up. Only guys in yaks and canoes truly have the ability to find the spots on the spots. When we head out to fish such limited access areas, meeting other guys is part of the experience. Despite the talk of fisherman holding onto their top secret spots, it usually on takes a well placed question to get them gushing like an uncorked oil well about their favorite locations or past conquests. I am guilty of it as well. It goes hand in hand with stretching the length of those fish we catch. One things for certain - it ain't never gonna stop. So why beat the issue to death? Peace!


^^^ This ^^^

The best secret spots I ever had were private ponds. Anything that has public access gets blown sooner or later.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Firedog, don't let 9 left bother you. Not only is he scared someone may clean out "his spots" but cannot even quote the correct person on this site... I'll be damn if someone like that would have the ability to get under my skin. Just let the whiners whine.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

firedog978 said:


> 9Left said:
> 
> 
> > You quoted the wrong guy! That wasn't me!
> ...


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

IMO the Fishermen who catch most of the Fish don't bich abouts spots or holes.They don't ask and they don't tell..Fishermen who don't catch as many Fish do most of the complaining.

Besides just because you found somebody's Hole,doesn't mean you'll catch 'um.





Roscoe


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Cue the guy that says something to the effect of "It's been winter too long and we all have cabin fever. I can't wait for spring." That guy always thinks he's clever.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I saw a 12 pound hybrid striped bass destroy some baitfish here last Saturday:
*39.302013, -84.520742*


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

ML1187 said:


> Man. Everyone has their opinion on right and wrong on this matter guys. And it's just that... An opinion.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone mention this yet though; who was the OGF angler of the year recently from our own SW forum? What's his name? OSG. Old stinky guy that is.
> 
> ...



Very well put. I'll add one thing. There's a very strong correlation with guys who catch a lot of nice fish and being against sharing spots on a public website that anyone can see. And vise versa. Before I signed up and was just lurking a few years back (and didn't know a damn thing about river fishing), I used to think guys should share spots too. Once I started to crack the code of the river (still a work in progress), I realized why those guys protected those spots. We work our asses off and put in countless hours. No way in hell am I giving some guy on the internet spot info that has taken years to figure out.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> I saw a 12 pound hybrid striped bass destroy some baitfish here last Saturday:
> 
> *39.302013, -84.520742*





You talking about that 21" hybrid that ate a bowling ball?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> You talking about that 21" hybrid that ate a bowling ball?


That's the one! I heard it ate a customer's Pomeranian.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I like Turtles.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

BMayhall said:


> I like Turtles.



I got a snake mang


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Agreed 110%!!! Nice Post!
> 
> {Sarcasm on} Just curious though, *what if* OGF made it against the rules to post locations or spots? Then what? I guess every baitshop, sporting goods, fishing, hunting and outdoors store along with a lot of bars and VFW Halls would not be allowed or allow persons within to disclose any information on where to fish. I guess now we'll have the OGF Police patrol said locations to make sure nobody talks about locations anymore because they are so double secret probation secret. {Sarcasm off}
> 
> Point being, there is more site specific fishing information being given out in the real world not to mention TONS of other websites. Thanks for the post MassillonBuckeye.


Exactly. I just wanted someone else to say it. How ridiculous a notion for a fishing website eh? Some of these guys kill me.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> I saw a 12 pound hybrid striped bass destroy some baitfish here last Saturday:
> *39.302013, -84.520742*


Lets assume this is true for a second. How many people do you think would bother to navigate to that spot to try for hybrids? Realistically. Keep in mind the fishing reports forums are private now.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> You talking about that 21" hybrid that ate a bowling ball?


That aint even right. Thats why I call em eating machines. All bass pretty much same category. They don't get full. Only very rarely I'm guessing.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Any of you retrads spotburning on the internet should tie a cinder block around your neck & dive in the closest, deepest water you can find.


I was thinking about supplying the rope and cinder blocks but after looking back at some previous threads ----- I realized----- I don't have enough rope or cinder blocks 
Good -Luck and Good-Fishing


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> Very well put. I'll add one thing. There's a very strong correlation with guys who catch a lot of nice fish and being against sharing spots on a public website that anyone can see. And vise versa. Before I signed up and was just lurking a few years back (and didn't know a damn thing about river fishing), I used to think guys should share spots too. Once I started to crack the code of the river (still a work in progress), I realized why those guys protected those spots. We work our asses off and put in countless hours. No way in hell am I giving some guy on the internet spot info that has taken years to figure out.


BTW, I'm not saying guys SHOULD share spots at all. I don't. I'll talk about lakes and techniques but don't really talk about catches. I let others do that for me  I like talking tackle and technology, i'm not after trophy fish really. Sure it'd be nice, but thats not what drives me. I don't want one to hang on the wall. I dunno. It's more about learning, teaching and sharing to me as I'm sure it is with many others. I'm just tried of the bullying whether its about spots, c&r, and insert any other opinion someone don't agree with. To many disparaging posts vs other outdoorsmen around here is all I'm saying. 

You really see fishing as work? You guys are a whole nother animal down there I think......

Some really great posts so far as well. Thanks for sharing fellas.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

House I can't believe you gave up my secret spot like that.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

strongto said:


> House I can't believe you gave up my secret spot like that.


That was MY spot first! Who's spot is it anyway? This land is yourrrr land, this land is myyy land....... Everyone sing it with me now! From California, to the New York Islaaaaaaaaand

I'm just happy people are out experiencing this great world we live it and appreciating it in the same way as myself.







from the comments on the video:
"like flea argueing on who onws the dog&#65279;"

Pretty much.. lol


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

catcrazed said:


> Firedog, don't let 9 left bother you. Not only is he scared someone may clean out "his spots" but cannot even quote the correct person on this site... I'll be damn if someone like that would have the ability to get under my skin. Just let the whiners whine.


..only thing im worried about you cleaning out is my refrigerator...


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

"It's been winter too long and we all have cabin fever. I can't wait for spring."


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> You really see fishing as work? You guys are a whole nother animal down there I think......



Not at all. It's just like anything else that people put a lot of effort and time into. Not to sound like a douche, but in my river fishing travels I have: had some ******* threaten to shoot me when I took a run turn on a creek, encountered a homeless guy at 5 AM (scary as hell in the dark), slipped on rocks and fallen countless times, flipped my yak in 38 deg water, fallen down many steep hills, spent hundreds of hours exploring areas that didn't pay off at all, fell off an 8 ft ledge and landed square on my back, ruined 3 cell phones and spent more money on gear than I even want to admit, etc. So all of that taken in account... Why should some guy sleeping in til noon get any of the knowledge that I've worked so hard to acquire? And I understand you aren't asking for spots, but this is my general feeling on Internet spot burning. Thanks for keeping things civil even though we don't agree &#128522;


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

If at the end of the day, the only real problems you have is someone sharing your fishing spot, you sirs, have no problems at all. 
Many others fight daily with issues in their lives and live day to day. By comparison, the issue of fishing spots on an internet forum doesn't even register. Get over it . Life is too short.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

KaGee said:


> If at the end of the day, the only real problems you have is someone sharing your fishing spot, you sirs, have no problems at all.
> Many others fight daily with issues in their lives and live day to day. By comparison, the issue of fishing spots on an internet forum doesn't even register. Get over it . Life is too short.



This logic is beyond ridiculous. You can apply that argument to any problem that isn't catastrophic in life. Swing and a miss. Better luck next time.


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> yea these reports may be private now but how many people joined this site just to lurk and has no intention on sharing any info with anyone i have personally witnessed how much damage this site can do i have lost a lot of great fishing spots due to reports other people have posted so be carefull who you fish around youre spot may be next


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

KaGee said:


> If at the end of the day, the only real problems you have is someone sharing your fishing spot, you sirs, have no problems at all.
> Many others fight daily with issues in their lives and live day to day. By comparison, the issue of fishing spots on an internet forum doesn't even register. Get over it . Life is too short.


-Today was pretty rough for me. Thanks for thinking of me, Kag. I was in my kitchen trying to decide if I should go fish Trailbreaker's Hamilton dam spot or not and as if life couldn't get any worse, I couldn't decide on whether I wanted a ham sandwich or salami on rye. I hate Saturdays...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> Very well put. I'll add one thing. There's a very strong correlation with guys who catch a lot of nice fish and being against sharing spots on a public website that anyone can see. And vise versa. Before I signed up and was just lurking a few years back (and didn't know a damn thing about river fishing), I used to think guys should share spots too. Once I started to crack the code of the river (still a work in progress), I realized why those guys protected those spots. We work our asses off and put in countless hours. No way in hell am I giving some guy on the internet spot info that has taken years to figure out.


It comes down to this "what is your time worth"? Finding good areas on your own takes time. Lots of it. If you want to spill your guts on the internet about specific areas its your buisiness. I choose not to do that. There are way more lurkers on this site than members. If a member who actually contributes to this site needs help or vice versa I always do it through PMs. Too many small areas have been ruined because of the internet.

Around four years ago a member on here posted a picture of a 10 pound bass that he caught in the AEP powerlands. I saw the post imeadiately and sent him a message suggesting that unless he wanted his spot blown up that he might want to change the picture. I told him the exact pond that he was fishing because of a small feature in the back round. He quickly changed the picture and thanked me. Obviously he put in the work and did not realize that the picture would give away the exact pond that he caught the fish in.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

HOUSE said:


> -Today was pretty rough for me. Thanks for thinking of me, Kag. I was in my kitchen trying to decide if I should go fish Trailbreaker's Hamilton dam spot or not and as if life couldn't get any worse, I couldn't decide on whether I wanted a ham sandwich or salami on rye. I hate Saturdays...


Now thats funny! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

If anybody wants to know *ANY* public water I fish, I'll tell 'em.
After all, its owned and maintained by tax dollars.
Well, maybe if I knew they were a leech on society I might not tell them.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Sure as he&#9642;&#9642; wish they would shut this thread down...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

GarrettMyers said:


> This logic is beyond ridiculous. You can apply that argument to any problem that isn't catastrophic in life. Swing and a miss. Better luck next time.





deltaoscar said:


> A lot of straw man arguments going around lately.
> 
> No one said that was the only real problem they have.
> 
> ...


No sirs... Not a ridiculous argument or straw dog. Your replies along with others in this thread are simple proof of the narcissist attitude prevalent in the millennial generation.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

KaGee said:


> No sirs... Not a ridiculous argument or straw dog. Your replies along with others in this thread are simple proof of the narcissist attitude prevalent in the millennial generation.



This doesn't even make sense. You logic is completely flawed and you are trying to divert the attention by saying this is "simple proof of the narcissist attitude prevalent in the millennial generation". So, it's narcissistic to work really hard at something then not freely give that information to someone who hasn't put in the time? I will help anyone in anyway that I can outside of telling them exact locations. You should just stop man, you're just digging a deeper hole of irrationality. And you better not lock this thread or delete posts after the narcissism comment, that will make you look a lot worse. Good day.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

knockn eyes said:


> yea these reports may be private now but how many people joined this site just to lurk and has no intention on sharing any info with anyone i have personally witnessed how much damage this site can do i have lost a lot of great fishing spots due to reports other people have posted so be carefull who you fish around youre spot may be next


* Says the guy with 19 posts.* 

So a guy fishing your honey hole comes up to you and admits that he found it by lurking on OGF? You have lost " a lot of great fishing spots" this way?


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't know about you guys but I think this logic of ruining the ecosystem is hilarious. With that logic every single lake that hosts a bass tourny on tv would be ruined. I don't think the big bass lakes of the south that are on tv all of the time are ruined because every single spot is called out on ESPN or the outdoor channel. Cmon people calm down. Maybe ncbassattack could shed some light on how the people down south that live on those bodies of water feel about "their" lakes being "blown up" by cameras.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

KaGee said:


> No sirs... Not a ridiculous argument or straw dog. Your replies along with others in this thread are simple proof of the narcissist attitude prevalent in the millennial generation.


You're going to complain about narcissism when you moderate a social media website?


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> -Today was pretty rough for me. Thanks for thinking of me, Kag. I was in my kitchen trying to decide if I should go fish Trailbreaker's Hamilton dam spot or not and as if life couldn't get any worse, I couldn't decide on whether I wanted a ham sandwich or salami on rye. I hate Saturdays...


I Like Ham


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

GarrettMyers said:


> I got a snake mang


I Like Snakes.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

CPK said:


> I don't know about you guys but I think this logic of ruining the ecosystem is hilarious. With that logic every single lake that hosts a bass tourny on tv would be ruined. I don't think the big bass lakes of the south that are on tv all of the time are ruined because every single spot is called out on ESPN or the outdoor channel. Cmon people calm down. Maybe ncbassattack could shed some light on how the people down south that live on those bodies of water feel about "their" lakes being "blown up" by cameras.


The big lakes are completely different CPK...the guys on this thread are talking about smaller river systems around here and I agree with 'em. Sure Im glad to tell people about technique,style,baits and equipment,even what to look for in a river to help catch fish... I fish the rivers around here and I gaurantee you, Ive hiked many miles on rivers and found great spots that that take just a bit more effort to get to than a lot of guys are willing to put in. Why put in the effort just to tell joe schmoe about it and then he can tell all his buddies? Then the next time I go to that spot, I find beer cans,trash, and fishing line that some idiot didn't care to take back out..THATS why you don't broadcast spots,

Some people here are taking it a bit too far and think Im saying "Im not gonna help you at all"..which is ridiculous..I will help..Im just not gonna do the legwork for someone else.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

CPK said:


> I don't know about you guys but I think this logic of ruining the ecosystem is hilarious. With that logic every single lake that hosts a bass tourny on tv would be ruined. I don't think the big bass lakes of the south that are on tv all of the time are ruined because every single spot is called out on ESPN or the outdoor channel. Cmon people calm down. Maybe ncbassattack could shed some light on how the people down south that live on those bodies of water feel about "their" lakes being "blown up" by cameras.


They're not all happy about it, I can tell you that. And really, from what I've seen in these threads of people complaining about someone posting too much information, it's pretty much been about spots on smallish rivers.

You can't make a valid comparison between a small river and a 65,000 acre lake.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Yogi Berra on why he no longer went to Ruggeri's, a St. Louis restaurant: "Nobody goes there anymore. It's too crowded."

Here's one for all you narcissists:


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Its like the welfare system. People work hard from something and then its shared with a bunch of other people. Most of us don't mind as long as the people getting the help truly need it and appreciate it but we don't like all of our hard work wasted by someone who will abuse it. In fishing the abuser is those that leave all of their trash around or like I've seen at one of the spots I love, the guys using 10-12" smallies for catfish bait. I'm more than happy to discuss the techniques I use on the internet and what general body of water I was on but I have to talk to you one on one and trust you to tell you about specific spots.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

GarrettMyers said:


> This logic is beyond ridiculous. You can apply that argument to any problem that isn't catastrophic in life. Swing and a miss. Better luck next time.


Mr. Myers, I don't think he was off at all man. Im going to give you a little bit of a story that may make you see the light.

I attended a swap meet the other day with a bunch of folks that fish my local lake. Invite only event, but this year was a little different. We were also doing donations for one of our fellow fisherman that had some health issues. A few of the fellas tried to explain whom he was but I just couldn't put the name to the face. They weren't sure he was going to show up to the even because he was so sick. After doing some raffles and donating, eating fish and shooting the breeze around the bon fire, one of the guys I tournament fish against saids "look he made it". We all head up to the drive way and they were getting him out of the vehicle and getting a walker out for him. Then I saw who it was! I had talked to this guy MULTIPLE times on the water and he always talked about my dogs and how cool it was that I always took them out with me on the water. HE WAS AN OUTSTANDING FELLA TO CHAT WITH! I was standing a little to his left and was talking to him and he couldn't see me. He was almost blind at this point. I stepped directly in front of him and he knew me immediately!! "YOUR THE ONE WITH THE JACK RUSSELLS!"..... Long story short, this guy was one of us JUST LAST YEAR and sickness hit him like a ton of bricks. he now has lost a lot of his memory, is almost completely blind, and cannot do for himself anymore. 

Now, with that said, this is where I have to agree with the comment made that you replied to about "if all you have to worry about is someone fishing your spots you have no problems". Man, in the big picture is this REALLY a problem?? After seeing one of my fellow fishing tournament fellas go from being "one of the boys" to wheel chair bound and having no vision and not much longer to live, I have to agree with him that in the big picture its not a big deal.

Don't think im picking on you man because im not. There have been several things happen lately that have made me look at things in a totally different light. Sickness is one of them. WE ALL SHARE THE PASSION FOR FISHING and we will all have a major problem if one day it is taken from us for such problems as sickness or worse even a tragic accident that may take a life. 

I have to say, the tightest knit group on the OGF is the fellas that fish greenup. They post fishing reports all the time and could care less if more ppl come because they are fine with it and love to help ppl. Those are the happiest bunch on this entire site in my opinion.. Tight lines bud and like I said don't take offense at all man. im sure if you and I were shoulder to shoulder fishing we would be pals in 10 minutes. Sometimes these sites bring out the very worse in us especially this time of year! LOL


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> They're not all happy about it, I can tell you that. And really, from what I've seen in these threads of people complaining about someone posting too much information, it's pretty much been about spots on smallish rivers.
> 
> You can't make a valid comparison between a small river and a 65,000 acre lake.


You know what! I never thought of this. I can understand the little spots on creeks getting hammered. with that said, I have fished our feeders off the ohio river a ton in my past catching smallmouth. I would pound the "honey holes" that I would find. after a while they would become scarce of fish but you know what it seemed like every year they would replenish?? Maybe just migrating up from the ohio I don't know??


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

This thread is so full of butthurt it reminds me of the special day they have at disney.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

9Left said:


> The big lakes are completely different CPK...the guys on this thread are talking about smaller river systems around here and I agree with 'em. Sure Im glad to tell people about technique,style,baits and equipment,even what to look for in a river to help catch fish... I fish the rivers around here and I gaurantee you, Ive hiked many miles on rivers and found great spots that that take just a bit more effort to get to than a lot of guys are willing to put in. Why put in the effort just to tell joe schmoe about it and then he can tell all his buddies? Then the next time I go to that spot, I find beer cans,trash, and fishing line that some idiot didn't care to take back out..THATS why you don't broadcast spots,
> 
> Some people here are taking it a bit too far and think Im saying "Im not gonna help you at all"..which is ridiculous..I will help..Im just not gonna do the legwork for someone else.


9left, I think you and I agree more than you think. Im all for helping ppl out to but id never post a picture of an EXACT SPOT or say on the internet go to this stream fish under the draw bridge next the rock that some crack head left a needle lay on. 

Now would I say I caught the hell out of fish on xx/xx/xxxx on the GMR using XXX as the lure of choice? yeah, I have no issues doing that because I would love to think that my report put some fellas on fish and I made there day a good one. They still have to find the fish. 

See the guys that get irritated with me are the ones when I say I fished XXX lake and caught XX crappie or bass and that it was a fun day. Those guys can kiss my ass. I didn't put them on fish. If they caught them they had to do some leg work. 

There are always going to be those lurkers that come and fish spots and are pieces of crap guys (leave garbage, I hate that!). Those guys are mostly whom we are all thinking of cleaning out spots to but man those are always gonna be around and as bad as I hate it and you all hate it, they aint going anywhere.....


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

catcrazed said:


> 9left, I think you and I agree more than you think. Im all for helping ppl out to but id never post a picture of an EXACT SPOT or say on the internet go to this stream fish under the draw bridge next the rock that some crack head left a needle lay on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You even fish the gmr much bruh?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

catcrazed said:


> 9left, I think you and I agree more than you think. Im all for helping ppl out to but id never post a picture of an EXACT SPOT or say on the internet go to this stream fish under the draw bridge next the rock that some crack head left a needle lay on.
> 
> Now would I say I caught the hell out of fish on xx/xx/xxxx on the GMR using XXX as the lure of choice? yeah, I have no issues doing that because I would love to think that my report put some fellas on fish and I made there day a good one. They still have to find the fish.
> 
> ...



.........agreed


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

catcrazed said:


> Mr. Myers, I don't think he was off at all man. Im going to give you a little bit of a story that may make you see the light.



I'm truly sorry for your friend.

With all due respect I have major issue with the comment:

"if all you have to worry about is someone fishing your spots you have no problems"

It's presumptuous and rude to write that comment on a forum people are on to talk about issues surrounding fishing. Presumptuous in that the commenter thinks the posters have no real problems to deal with. I suppose my buttons are shallow after watching two friends loose battles with cancer this year. One of them was 31. I have a collection of fishing gear from the other, fishing does bring people together I suppose. I'm sure we all have real problems we can add to the list.

That's not the point of these forums.

Rant over



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

KaGee said:


> No sirs... Not a ridiculous argument or straw dog. Your replies along with others in this thread are simple proof of the narcissist attitude prevalent in the millennial generation.


Check out the Mod being the one to resort to petty name calling. As a millennial who is NOT narcissistic and works his tail off in every aspect of his life, I forgive you for your thoughtless inflammatory statement.


----------



## Murky&deep (Aug 28, 2013)

Just look at this can of worms that got opened for the 50th time. Certainly is a highly contentious issue. Who was it that said "shut up and fish"?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

That's all folks...!


----------

